# PE Engineering Economy Questions



## brien (Nov 29, 2010)

Have the Engineering Economy questions for the Electrical PE exams been discontinued?


----------



## cableguy (Nov 29, 2010)

Nope. Not discontinued. Definitely brush up on 'em. I consider them easy points, but you do need to know how to do more than just P/A, F/A type problems.

I "refreshed" probably 8 hours total for the EngEcon questions (4 at Testmasters, and 4 on my own), and that was pretty much sufficient. YMMV.


----------



## schmidty99 (Nov 30, 2010)

From past experience, I wouldn't put much time into studying for engineering econ.


----------



## Bean PE (Dec 1, 2010)

A quick review of the *ERM econ section should have you covered. If you're good at math (and I hope you are, if you're taking the PE exam - especially the EE one), you should even be able to fake your way through without it.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would definitely spend a little time on the econ section as these are always on the exam, but they tend to be "low hanging fruit" so you'd be missing out on a couple fairly easy questions in the morning if you don't at least brush up.


----------



## Callan74 (Dec 19, 2010)

I never had an engineering Econ class and really didn't focus much studying to Eng Econ...my rational was if I spent 30 seconds and dont feel like i could answer in 5 min i skipped it. I did this on 4-6 questions....I say it bought me a good 30 minutes on questions I knew a little more time I could answer...


----------



## KansasStateGeoTech (Dec 20, 2010)

A brief read of the *ERM section should be sufficient. Know how to use the tables. It's just not important enough (within the NCEES exam) to spend too much time studying.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 20, 2010)

Callan74 said:


> I never had an engineering Econ class and really didn't focus much studying to Eng Econ...my rational was if I spent 30 seconds and dont feel like i could answer in 5 min i skipped it. I did this on 4-6 questions....I say it bought me a good 30 minutes on questions I knew a little more time I could answer...


Never had an engineering economics class??? I thought (or assumed..) that was a mandatory part of all ABET-accredited engineering degrees....


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 20, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Callan74 said:
> 
> 
> > I never had an engineering Econ class and really didn't focus much studying to Eng Econ...my rational was if I spent 30 seconds and dont feel like i could answer in 5 min i skipped it. I did this on 4-6 questions....I say it bought me a good 30 minutes on questions I knew a little more time I could answer...
> ...



I didn't have one either, unless you count my self-taught class for the FE exam...


----------



## buraq (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice information, I do not know about the total marks of Math paper. Please let me know if there is any portion if math is included in the exam. I will be very thankful.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 20, 2010)

Huh???

Yes. Math is a part of the professional engineering exam.


----------



## KansasStateGeoTech (Dec 20, 2010)

buraq said:


> Very nice information, I do not know about the total marks of Math paper. Please let me know if there is any portion if math is included in the exam. I will be very thankful.



There are no "math questions" on the PE exam. The use of mathematics is, however, useful in solving engineering problems. The math I used on the Civl-Geotech exam was entirely algebra and trigonometry, no calculus.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 20, 2010)

"Math" is listed as one of the exam topics in the formal specifications. It is not uncommon to see an engineering problem that is, for all purposes, a straight-up math problem.


----------



## buraq (Dec 20, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Huh???
> Yes. Math is a part of the professional engineering exam.



thanks


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 21, 2010)

Dleg said:


> Callan74 said:
> 
> 
> > I never had an engineering Econ class and really didn't focus much studying to Eng Econ...my rational was if I spent 30 seconds and dont feel like i could answer in 5 min i skipped it. I did this on 4-6 questions....I say it bought me a good 30 minutes on questions I knew a little more time I could answer...
> ...


It was mandatory for us, although the class was such a joke that we had to sign in for class and the biggest portion of your grade was based on attendance. The class was an easy A with a basic knowledge of Excel.

BTW, none of the problems are even remotely difficult that you would need to use Excel...a review of the info in CERM and your basic calculator is all you need.


----------



## StructuralKungFu (Dec 28, 2010)

Just know the A/P, F/A, etc tables from chapter 86(?) of the CERM. That's all you'll need.


----------



## sc57 (Dec 28, 2010)

Engineering economics problems are easy, it is worth spending some time on.


----------



## SAKufel (Dec 28, 2010)

brien said:


> Have the Engineering Economy questions for the Electrical PE exams been discontinued?


Although Camara's book indicates that they will be, there were quite a few econ questions on the October exam (I took the Power module); 8-10 questions, I believe. As others have said, it's definitely worth brushing up on your general formulas and use of the tables. Make particular note of the examples in the reference manual(s) so you'll have an idea of which equation to use for various types of questions.


----------



## ErichB (Dec 28, 2010)

I suppose I must have been not paying attention when I was taking my exam, for I found no Engineering Economy questions in the Electrical/Electronics exam...


----------



## jwhp0 (Dec 28, 2010)

ErichB said:


> I suppose I must have been not paying attention when I was taking my exam, for I found no Engineering Economy questions in the Electrical/Electronics exam...


There were no such questions in the Elec/Computer either. Wonder why. Could someone explain it? I'd been counting on those for a higher score.


----------



## jv21 (Dec 28, 2010)

jwhp0 said:


> ErichB said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose I must have been not paying attention when I was taking my exam, for I found no Engineering Economy questions in the Electrical/Electronics exam...
> ...


That's because the computer information you learn today (present worth) will have no future worth because it will be obsolete outdated by the time you leave work today. and have no salvage value. however, there prob. are anual maintanence costs.

Like why did I (civil), need to take "C" for engineers? who uses C? better yet, what Civil Eng uses C?


----------



## jv21 (Dec 28, 2010)

.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 28, 2010)

There definitely was a significant showing of Engineering Econ questions on the Electricalower exam this time around. And one of them was fairly tricky (but I'm pretty sure I got it). Easy points.


----------



## jwhp0 (Dec 28, 2010)

jv21 said:


> jwhp0 said:
> 
> 
> > ErichB said:
> ...


lol


----------

